
Proposed encryption policy for government of india [pdf] - coolharsh
http://deity.gov.in/sites/upload_files/dit/files/draft%20Encryption%20Policyv1.pdf
======
jaboutboul
>"Users within C group (i.e. C2C Sector) may use Encryption for storage and
communication. Encryption algorithms and key sizes will be prescribed by the
Government through Notification from time to time. All citizens (C), including
personnel of Government / Business (G/B) performing non-official / personal
functions, are required to store the plaintexts of the corresponding encrypted
information for 90 days from the date of transaction and provide the
verifiable Plain Text to Law and Enforcement Agencies as and when required as
per the provision of the laws of the country."

So you can encrypt your data but any government/business communications must
be retained in plan text for 90 days. Nice.

